# موسوعة عالم النبات Plant World



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

جنون التوليب​ 





​ 

زهرة التوليب​ 

التيوليب Tulipa (بالإنجليزية: Tulip) هو جنس يتبعه 100 نوع من النباتات الزهرية التابعة لفصيلة السوسن. من مواطنه الأصلية اوروبا ، شمال أفريقيا ، آسيا ، الأناضول ، إيران ، من الشرق إلى شمال شرق الصين واليابان.​

بصلة شتوية لزهرتها شكل عمامة تتنوع ألوانها وأطوالها حسب نوعيتها، تنتشر زراعتها في أفريقيا، وتتصف بتمتعها لفترة طويلة بنضارتها بعد قطفها. تزرع أزهار التوليب في الحدائق وفي الأصيص.​ 
يناسبها موسم تشرين الأول/أكتوبر للزراعة، مع الاهتمام بالري المنتظم وإزالة الأعشاب، وإضافة السماد المعدني. عادة ما يعمد المزارعون إلى قطف الأزهار في فترة الصباح الباكر بعد ظهور البراعم الزهرية وقبل تفتحها.​ 
تحظى بهالة رومانسية شديدة لما تتمتع به من أناقة وجمال. كما أنها حظيت بأهمية اقتصادية عظيمة في أوروبا إبان ما سمي بجنون التوليب. ولا تزال حتى يومنا هذا رمزاً للحب والأناقة والجمال.​










يعود لفظ جنون أبصال التوليب إلى الكلمة الإنكليزية (tulip mania أو tulipomania) وهو اسم يشير إلى فقاعة اقتصادية كبيرة أتت تسميتها أصلاً من مرحلة في التاريخ الهولندي تزايد فيها الطلب على أبصال زهرة التوليب إلى حد فظيع. وقعت أحداث هذه الجائحة الاقتصادية في القرن السابع عشر، ما بين 1635 و عام 1637.​ 
و قد كتب صحافي بريطاني كتاباً بعنوان "جنون القطيع، و أوهام العامة" عام 1843، بعد مرور قرنين على الحادثة. ليتناولها بالنقد و التحليل، لكنه تجنب الحديث عن الطاعون الذي أصاب البلاد في نفس المرحلة، و كذلك غض النظر أثناء تحاليله عن حرب الثلاثين عام، الأمر الذي جعل الكثير من الباحثين المعاصرين، يعطي للحادثة شأناً أقل مما توحي به بعض التحاليل.​ 
زهرة التوليب​






​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 
​ 




​ 




​ 
الحادثة تاريخياً​
​تعاظمت شعبية التوليب في هولندا، بعد أن تعرفت عليه أوروبا عن طريق الإمبراطورية العثمانية في منتصف القرن 16، و انطلقت علية القوم في تنافس لامتلاك أكثر الأبصال ندرة، و تعاظمت المنافسة حتى وصلت الأسعار حدوداً عالية.​ 
يعتقد أن زراعة التوليب بدأت في هولندة التي كانت تعرف آنذاك باسم (الأقاليم المتحدة) في عام 1593، عندما تمكن تشارلز دي لوكلوس من تحسن نوعية قادرة على تحمل صعوبة المناخ في المناطق المنخفضة اعتماداً على أبصال أرسلها إليه من تركيا أوجير دي بوسبيق. سرعان ما تحولت الزهرة إلى موضوع تفاخر و رمز للرفعة. أصناف محددة من النبتة حملت أسماءً خاصة مميزة اشتق بعضها من أدميرالات البحرية الهولندية. و قد ظهرت أكثرها روعة بما حملته من ألوان حية، و خطوط، بدت كألسنة اللهب، و ذلك بعد أن تعرضت بعض أنواعها لعدوى فيروس خاص بأبصال التوليب.​ 




​ 


قيمته في أعين العامة​ 
لو رغبت بشراء نوع محدد من أبصال التوليب في عام 1623 ، أو بالأحرى بصلة واحدة منها، فذلك سيكلفك نحو ألف فلورينة، و هي العملة المستخدمة آنذاك في المنطقة، و لتقدر ذلك يكفي أن تعرف أن متوسط الدخل السنوي للفرد آنذاك كان يعادل 150 فلورينة. لم يقتصر تداول التوليب على النقود، بل تمت مقايضتها بالأراضي و المواشي والبيوت. و يزعم بأن المتداول الجيد كان يحقق أرباحاً تصل إلى 60 ألف فلورينة في الشهر الواحد.​ 



سجلت في العام 1635 صفقة تم من خلالها تداول 40 بصلة مقابل 100.000 فلورينة. و للمقارنة نذكر بأن طناً من الزبدة لا يكلف سوى 100 فلورينة، أما 240 فلورينة فيمكنها شراء ثمانية خنازير سمينة، و سجل رقم قياسي ببيع بصلة شهيرة باسم "سمبر أوغسطين" مقابل 6.000 فلورينة.​ 




​ 

مع حلول عام 1636 دخلت الأبصال السوق المالي في كثير من بلدات هولندا ليتم تداولها هناك، مما شجع كافة فئات المجتمع على الدخول بأموالهم أو بممتلكاتهم للمضاربة عليها. و حقق بعض المضاربين أرباحاً ضخمة. و آخرون خسروا كل أو ما يزيد على ما كانوا يملكونه. لقد قام البعض ببيع أبصال التوليب التي زرعوها للتو، و باع آخرون أبصال التوليب التي ينوون زراعتها!! فيما يشبه تداول العقود الآجلة، و قد وصفت هذه الظاهرة بأنها (قبض ريح) أو "تداول الهواء".​ 





​ 


في شباط/فبراير من عام 1637 لم يعد متداولو البصل يحصلون على عروض شراء أعلى مقابل البصل، و بدأوا البيع. لقد انفجرت الفقاعة. و أخذ الشك يراود الناس بأن الطلب على بصل التوليب سيختفي، و هذا ولد ذعراً عارماً. أصحاب العقود الآجلة باتوا يحملون عقوداً لا يساوي سعرها الحالي عشر ما نصت عليه العقود، و كثيرون آخرون ما لبثوا أن وجدوا أنفسهم يحملون أبصالاً لا تساوي قيمتها جزءاً صغيراً من السعر الذي دفعوه للحصول عليها. و حسب ما زعم، فإن آلاف الهولنديين، بمن فيهم رجال الأعمال و أصحاب المناصب، انهاروا مالياً.​ 
بذلت محاولات لتصحيح الوضع بما فيه مصلحة كل الأطراف لكنها باءت بالفشل. بعض الأفراد تورطوا بالأبصال بعد أن حصل الانهيار، و ما من محكمة ستجبر أحداً على تسديد قيمة العقود الآجلة، فالقضاة اعتبروها عقود مقامرة، لا تحظى بحماية القانون.​ 
نسخ مشابه من جنون التوليب اجتاحت باقي مناطق أوروبا، لكنها لم تبلغ ما بلغته الأمور في هولندا. ففي إنكلترة عام 1800 كان من الشائع أن يشتري المرء بصلة توليب واحدة بمبلغ يكفي عاملاً وعائلته حاجتهم من الطعام و الشراب و الملبس طوال 6 أشهر.​ 

http://www.adabwafan.com/display/product.asp?id=41917​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جميلة والصور اجمل

تسلم ايدك يا ارق اني


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

نبات لاحم



​ 

*النباتات اللاحمة* أو *النباتات آكلة اللحوم* (التي تسمى احياناً *النباتات آكلة الحشرات*) هي النباتات التي تستمد بعض او أغلب العناصر الغذائية (ولكن ليس الطاقة) من حصر وإستهلاك الحيوانات او برزويات مع التركيز الأكثر على الحشرات والمفصليات الاخرى.
تنمو النباتات آكلة اللحوم عادة في اماكن تربة رقيقة او فقيرة في قيمتها الغذائية ، وخاصة النيتروجين ، مثل المستنقعات الحمضيه وصخور السربنتين. كتب تشارلز داروين أول اطروحة معروفة عن النباتات أكلة اللحوم.​ 
النباتات آكلة اللحوم يعتقد انها تطورت في ما لا يقل عن 10 سلالة منفصلة من النباتات ، وهي تمثل الآن أكثر من اثنتي عشرة الانواع في 5 اسر.​ 
وتشمل هذه الانواع نحو 625 فصيلة جاذبة ومفترسه في فخ تنتج الانزيمات الهاضمه ، و تمتص العناصر الغذاءيه المتاحة الناتجة .
أرواق نبات خناق الذباب احدى النباتات آكلة اللحوم و التي تستخدمها كأفخاخ لاصطياد الحشرات


إكليل الجبل (نبت)





​ 
إكليل الجبل أو حصى البان نبات عطري ينمو بريّاً في دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط، أوراقه تنشط الدورة الدموية ولا سيما لدي الأشخاص الذين لا يمارسون الرياضة. وتقلل الصداع وتعالج العدوي البكتيرية والفطريات و تمنع الغازات بالجهاز الهضمي وتساعد في الهضم وامتصاص الطعام به وتزيل حرقان القلب.وتحسن الكبد والجهاز الهضمي والمرارة وتقلل تكوين حصواتها وحصوات الكلي والمثانة . كما تقلل من إفراز إنزيم urease الذي له صلة بتكوين هذه الحصوات . تستعمل كمضمضة لعلاج إلتهاب الحلق واللثة والقرح.​ 
يستخدم زيته في تدليك الأطراف المرهقة ، وشرابه الساخن يزيل الصداع ، وكثيراً ما يوصى باستعماله للعناية بالبشرة وبالشعر ، وتستخدم أغصانه في البخور.​ 
كافور (نبات)​ 


 
الكافور​ 

*الكافور* (من الهندية والنيبالية: كَاپُورْ) نوع نبات من جنس الدارصيني، اسمه العلمي (Cinnamomum camphora). تستخدم أوراق شجر الكافور في الربو والكحة والإحتقان الرئوي وكمنفث للبلغم ومضادة للجراثيم كالبكتريا والفيروسات .والزيت يفيد في تطهير الشعب الهوائية ومجري التنفس والعدوي بالجلد.
الكافور اشجار كبيره قد يصل ارتفاعها أكثر من 50 متر. وتتميز بكبر وسمك جذوعها الذي يصل قطره من 0,5 إلى 1 متر, الاوراق معنقه بسيطه رمحيه او بيضيوية الشكل ملساء الحافه وقوامها جلدي سميك, والازهار صغيرة الحجم ولونها اصفر او رمادي وتوجد في مجموعات والثمار كبسولية الشكل وحجمها صغير.
تعتبر من أسرع الأشجار نمواً في العالم حيث يمكن أن تنمو ل 10 امتار في العام.​ 
فوائد واستعمالات الكافور​ 
الزيت العطري للكافور يدخل في الطب لعلاج امراض البرد وطرد الغازات وعلاج السعال الديكي والربو ومسكن للصرع والجنون, كما يفيد في علاج الروماتيزم والام المفاصل وعلاج الانفلونزا والزكام عند استعماله تدليكا أو تبخيرآ​ 
إرتبط الحصالبان منذ قديم الأزل بتحسين الذاكره و لذلك يستعمل كجزء من مراسم الزواج و ذكرى الحروب و الجنازات في أوروبا. 

يتبع​


----------



## youhnna (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا انى على المعلومات الجميله
وصور التيوليب الرائعة
بس ماله الورد البلدى ارخص واجمل
تسلم ايدك انى​*


----------



## youhnna (8 أبريل 2010)

*متابع*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جميلة جدااااااااااا
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

معلومات عن النبات​ 
النباتات هي مجموعة رئيسية من الكائنات الحية، تشتمل على نحو 300,000 نوع، من أمثلتها الأشجار والأزهار والأعشاب والشجيرات والحشائش وأيضا السراخس. أنواع النباتات تصنف بين نباتات بذرية seed plant ونباتات لاوعائية bryophyte وسراخس fern وشبيهات السراخس fern allies. في عام 2004 تم تمييز وتحديد 287,655 نوع نباتي، منها 258,650 مزهرة و15,000 لاوعائية. أهم ميزة للنباتات انها ذاتية التغذية بالتالي توفر الغذاء لنفسها وللحيوانات العاشبة أيضا، مما يجعلها أحد أهم عناصر دورة الغذاء في البيئة. النباتات هي الكائنات التي تستطيع اختزان طاقة الشمس على شكل طاقة كيميائية في الكربوهيدرات عن طريق الاصطناع الضوئي ضمن الصانعات الخضراء في خلايا النباتات.​ 
قسّم أرسطو الكائنات الحية كلها بين النباتات والحيوانات، حالياً مملكة النبات هي من إحدى الممالك الخمس في النظام الحديث، حيث تغطي النباتات معظم سطح الأرض، وتستطيع أن تعيش في جميع البيئات. تزودنا بالأكسيجين عندما تصنع غذائها الذي يعتبر غذاء للمخلواقات الأخرى، وتطرح بخار الماء الذي يعمل على تلطيف الجو.​ 
التصنيف​ 
قام أرسطو بداية بتقسيم كافة الكائنات الحية بين حيوانات ونباتات: ميز أرسطو النباتات بأنها عديمة الحركة. في نظام كارلوس ليناوس سميت هذه المجموعة بمملكة النبات Vegetabilia ثم Plantae في حين احتلت الحيوانات نطاق مملكة أخرى دعاها ليناوس مملكة الحيوانات، لكن من ذلك الوقت ظهر عدم تجانس مملكة النباتات واحتوائها على مجموعات غير مرتبطة بالنباتات الحقيقية، لذا سرعان ما تم فصل فطر|الفطريات ومجموعات من أشنيات|الأشنيات من مملكة النباتات لتوضع في مملكة مستقلة. بالرغم من ذلك ما تزال تعتبر الفطريات و الأشنيات ذات خواص نباتية عديدة.​ 
ضمن الاصطلاح الحديث: عندما يطلق اسم "نبات" على تصنيف حيوي وحيد فإنها عادة تعتبر واحدة من مجموعات ثلاث وهي من الأصغر للأكبر:​ 
نباتات الأرض والتي تعرف بالايمبريات Embryophyta. 
نباتات خضراء (تعرف أيضا ب Viridiplantae أو Chlorobionta) وهذه تضم الايمبريات (نباتات الأرض) مع أشنيات خضراء|الأشنيات الخضراء. هذه المجموعة هي ما يشار له غالبا بالنباتات وهي ما ستتناوله هذه المقالة. 
Primoplantae (تعرف أيضا ب Plantae sensu lato, Plastida, or أرخيابلاستيدا Archaeplastida) تضم النباتات الخضراء، إضافة أشنيات حمراء|للأشنيات الحمراء والأشنيات glaucophyte فهي تضم مجمل حقيقيات النوى الحاوية على صاناعت خضراء. 
الأنواع الأخرى التي يمكنها القيام بالاصطناع الضوئي أيضا تعتبر نباتات حتى لو لم يمكن تصنيفها في مملكة النباتات حسب سلالات القرابة. يقدر وجود 375,000 نوع نباتي وما زال تحديد واكتشاف أنواع جديدة مستمراً. ​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

مميزات النباتات

1- هي مخلوقات حية ذات نواة حقيقية
2- أجسامها عديدة الخلايا
3- تقوم بعملية البناء الضوئي لاحتوائها على الصانعات الخضراء (البلاستيدات) التي تحوي اليخضور.
4- لخلاياها جدر خلوية مركبة من مادة السيليلوز
5- عديمة الحركة في أغلب الأحيان (الحركة الظاهرية)
6- تعيش في بيئات مختلفة على اليابسة والماء العذب والمالح 

نمو النباتات
معظم المواد الصلبة في النبات مأخوذة من الغلاف الجوي. خلال عملية تعرف بالبناء الضوئي تستخدم النباتات الطاقة في أشعة الشمس لتحويل ثانى أكسيد الكربون من الجو إلى سكريات بسيطة. هذه السكريات عندئذ تستخدم في بناء وتشكيل العنصر الهيكلي الرئيسي للنبات. النباتات تعتمد بشكل أساسي على التربة والمياه للدعم، ولكن أيضاً تحصل على النيتروجين، الفوسفور، وبعض المغذيات الأخرى. بالنسبة لغالبية النباتات، لكي تنمو بنجاح تتطلب الأوكسجين في الجو (للتنفس في الظلام) والأوكسجين حول جذورها. غير أن عدداً قليلاً من النباتات الوعائية المتخصصة، مثل المانغروف، يمكن أن تنمو مع كون جذورها بلا أوكسجين.

*العوامل المؤثرة على النمو*

النمط الوراثي للنبات يؤثر على النمو، مثلاً توجد أنواع معينة من القمح تنمو بسرعة، وتنضج في غضون 110 يوماً، بينما أخرى، في نفس الظروف البيئية، تنمو أبطأ وتنضج في 155 يوماً.
النمو أيضاً يتأثر بالعوامل البيئية، مثل الحرارة والماء المتاح، وعلى الضوء المتاح، والمغذيات في التربة. أي تغيير في توفر هذه الظروف الخارجية سوف ينعكس في نمو النباتات.
العوامل الحيوية (الكائنات الحية) أيضاً تؤثر على نمو النبات. النباتات تتنافس مع غيرها من أجل المكان والمياه والغذاء والضوء. قد يسبب ازدحام البيئة أن لا تنمو أي من النباتات نمو طبيعي. الكثير من النباتات تعتمد على الحشرات والطيور في عملية التلقيح. وجود الحيوانات الراعية يؤثر على النبات. خصوبة التربة تتأثر بنشاط البكتيريا والفطريات. البكتيريا والفطريات والفيروسات والحشرات والديدان الخيطية يمكن أن تتطفل على النباتات. بعض جذور النباتات تحتاج إلى علاقة الفطريات للحفاظ على نشاط عادي.​
النباتات البسيطة مثل الطحالب قد تكون قصيرة العمر كأفراد، ولكن تجمعاتها عموماً موسمية. النباتات الاخرى يمكن تنظيمها وفقا لنمط النمو الموسمي: 

سنوي: العيش والتكاثر داخل موسم واحد. ​
سنتين: العيش لمدة مواسم الزرع* تتكاثر عادة في السنة الثانية. ​
عدة سنين: تعيش العديد من مواسم الزرع* يستمر التكاثر بعد النضوج. ​
ومن النباتات الوعائية التي تعيش عدة سنين، كلاً من الأشجار دائمة الخضرة التي تبقي أوراقها طوال السنة، وغير دائمة الخضرة (deciduous)، التي تفقد أوراقها. في المناخات المعتدلة والشمالية، فإنهم يفقدون عادة الأوراق أثناء الشتاء. العديد من النباتات الاستوائية تفقد الأوراق أثناء الموسم الجاف.

معدل نمو النباتات متفاوت للغاية. بعض الأشنيات تنمو أقل من 0.001 ملم/ساعة، في حين أن معظم الاشجار تنمو 0.025-0.250 ملم/ساعة. بعض الأنواع المتسلقة، مثل kudzu، التي لا تحتاج لانتاج أنسجة داعمة سميكة، قد تكبر بسرعة 12.5 ملم/ساعة. 


موسوعة ويكبيديا​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*ريحان

**ريحان* (Basil) هي أوراق نباتية. كان الأوربيون في القرن 17 يستعملون الريحان لعلاج نزلة البرد والثآليل والبثور والديدان المعوية .وفي الهند يستعمل الريحان ضد البكتريا فوق الجسم وزيته يعالج حب الشباب ويخفف آلام الروماتيزم وبه مواد ضد السرطانات لأنها تنشط جهاز المناعة بزيادة الأجسام المضادة 20%. وبه مضادات أكسدة وفيتامين ج وفيتامين A يحميان تلف الخلايا . ومغلي أوراق الريحان يعالج الإلتهاب الرئوي ونزلات البرد ويفيد في حمي الملاريا.
يجدر بالذكر ان الريحان يتمتع برائحة عطرية و يشتهر استخدامه من قبل النساء في الخليج العربي كعطر ويطلق عليه اسم (المشموم ) وكان يتغنى به في ابيات الشعر الشعبي ​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*زعتر



**

* 
نبات الزعتر Thymus vulgaris

*الزعتر* (Thyme) أو *الصعتر* أو *السعتر* (كما يرد في بعض المعاجم) هي أوراق وسيقان . وهو نبات عطري يستعمل لعلاج الكحة والسعال الديكي ويمكن غليه واستعماله كمضمضة لعلاج اللثة بالفم أو غرغرة لإلتهاب الحلق . ويمكن إستعمالها كبخارلأن به مادة ثيمول thymol التي تقضي علي البكتريا وفيروس الحلأ (هربس) وبعض الطفيليات . والزعتر يحسن الهضم ويرخي العضلات الناعمة (اللينة أو الباسطة) ويقلل البروستاجلاندين الذي يسبب تقلصات في العضلات لهذا يفيد الرياضيين ويقضي علي الطفيليات المعوية .ويستعمل كمسحوق في غيار الجروح المتقيحة وكمنفث للبلغم ويقلل التقلصات ويفيد في بداية نزلات البرد والصداع وتأخر الدورة الشهرية . ويمنع الغازات المعوية والشد العضل. الزعتر هو نبات مشهور من الفصيلة الشفوية ويكثر بصفة عامة في دول حوض الأبيض المتوسط و لأنه يعطر الجبال برائحته الذكية يطلق عليه صفة " مفرح الجبال " . وله رائحة عطرية قوية و طعمه حار مر قليلاً منه نوعان وهم : hلنوع البري والنوع الذي يزرع .
الاسم العلمي : Thymus Vulgaris الجزء الطبي المستعمل منه : الفروع المزهرة ، و الأوراق . ​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*طبيعتنا غنية، فلنتعرّف عليها..*


*الجعدة تعالج السكري وأمراض البرد والتوتر العصبي وتفتح الشهية*​ 

*الجعدة*​ 
*

*
*نبات الجعدة*​ 


Bugle iva , Herb ivy, Musky bugle
ajuga iva
تصنيف علمي
المملكة : النبات
التقسيم : نباتات مزهرة
فئة : ثنائيات الفلقة
الترتيب : Lamiales
الأسرة : Lamiaceae
الرتبة : Ajugoideae
جنس : Ajuga
المرادفات
العربية: حرص، شندقورة، أجوجا، جعدة، شندكورة، جعدة Chendgoura or Shandgoura.​ 
البربرية: ثوف الطلب( Touf et-toulba 
(best that doctors

الفرنسية: Ivette musquée, Bugle, Ajuga iva
p seudoiva (DC.) Briq. : Bugle faux iva.
الإنجليزية: Bugle iva , Herb ivy, Musky bugle.
الوصف



جعدة أرجوانية​ 
نباتات صغيرة نسبيا ارتفاعها 5-10 سم ممتدة قليلا، وبرية صوفية الملمس تكسوها أوبار دبقة غزيرة، لها رائحة عطرية وخاذة، أوراقها مركبة مستطيلة متضيقة إلى خطية، عند اكتمال حجم الوراق تصل بأبعادها 14-35 مم، تعطي 2-4 أزهار حجمها 12-20 مم غالبا في قمة النبات أرجوانية أو صفراء.
تنمو في المنحدرات الصخرية و المرتفعات حتى 2700م.
تزهر من مارس/آذار إلى يونيو/حزيران.
الإنتشار
تنتشر بشكل واسع في المغرب وتمتد من المغرب إلى بلاد الشام عبر مصر وشمال أفريقيا وكذلك تتواجد في جنوب أوروبا والهند الغربية، ولايعتبر النبات مهددا بالإنقراض حسب تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لحفظ الطبيعة والموارد الطبيعية.
الأجزاء المستخدمة
كامل النبات.
المكونات الكيميائية
يحتوي النبات على التانين و قليل من الزيوت الأساسية وستيرولات عديدة الهيدروكسيل و فيتوإيكديستيروئيدات، كما عزلت غليسيريدات ثنائية ذات فعالية حيوية من أوراق النبات.
نسبة إيكديستيروئيدات التي تحتويها أجزاء النبات عالية وتتكون من ثلاث مركبات هي، ماكيستيرون أ، و 20-هيدروكسي إيكديزون وسياستيرون.
بالإضافة لتلك المركبات يوجد العديد من المركبات بنسب أقل ومنها 24،28ديهيدروماكيستيرون أ، ومركبين حديثي الإكتشاف وهما من مكونات فيتوإيكديستيروئيد وهما 22-أوكسي سياستيرون و 24،25دي هيدروبريسياتيرون.
كما يحتوي النبات على 2-ديوكسي-20-هيدروكسي إيكديستيرون وبوليبودين ب، و14،15دي هيدروأجوغابيتين وخاصة في الأجزاء الهوائية للنبات.
الخصائص الدوائية



جعدة صفراء​ 
للنبات بما يحتويه من المواد آنفة الذكر خصائص مضادة للقرحات الهضمية ومخفضة لسكر الدم ومضادة للإلتهابات بأنواعها.
وقد أثبتت الفعالية المضادة للقرحات الهضمية بالتجارب السريرية، كذلك تم إثبات الفعالية المخفضة لسكر الدم باستخدام المستحضرات المائية للنبات عند تطبيقها على فئران التجارب ذوات السكر الطبيعي أو مرتفعة السكر من منشأ طبي بتأثير ستريبتوزوتوسين، هذه الخصائص تشرح استخدام النبات تقليديا في علاج داء السكري عند الإنسان والتي واظب عليها ومايزال الكثير من الشعوب في شمال أفريقيا خاصة.
كما أثبتت فعالية لمركبات كليرودان داي تربينوئيد المعزولة من أوراق النبات ضد يرقات دودة القطن Spodoptera littoralis larvae.
كذلك للنبات فعالية مضادة للبكتيريا و الملاريا حسب ما أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة.
الاستخدام التقليدي وطرق الاستعمال
يعتبر هذا النبات واحدا من أكثر النباتات استخداما في بلاد المغرب، حيث يعتبر حارا وله الكثير من الستخدامات ويجمع لهذه الغراض في فصل الربيع وبداية الصيف ويباع في المتاجر كعشبة جافة وطازجة خلال فترة مواسمه.
ويحضر أيضا من النبات الجاف مسحوق (بودرة) تعجن مع العسل يصنع منها كريات صغيرة لمعالجة الإضطرابات المعدية والمعوية وآلامهما والتهابات الأمعاء بأنواعها والحميات المختلفة و التهابات الجيوب الأنفية والصداع.
تستعمل البودرة الجافة أو منقوع النبات الجاف أو الأخضر وتؤخذ بعد الوجبات لمعالجة السكري وارتفاع الضغط الشرياني.
المنقوع المحضر من الرؤوس المزهرة يفيد ويستعمل في علاج الديدان البطنية ومضاد للإسهال ومنقٍّ للدم و ذي فعالية قوية كمضاد ديدان بأنواعها وكعلاج للعقم عند المرأة وأمراض البرد بأنواعها واضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي المختلفة.
وحيث يحتوي النبات على مركبات التانين بذلك يعتبر منشطا ومقويا، ويعالج قرحات الفم المختلفة (القلاع) ولعلاج آلام السنان.
الاستعمالات الخارجية للنبات تشمل على معالجة الجروح بتطبيق مستحضراته مسحوقة مباشرة على الجزء المصاب إذ يسرع التئام واندمال الجروح ويقيها من العدوى البكتيرية ويعالجها.
باختصار إن لهذا النبات جميع خصائص نباتي الشيح أو الطرخون والزعتر مجتمعين Artemisia and thyme.
استعمال تبخيرة الأجزاء المزهرة تساعد في كبح الإضطرابات النفسية المزمنة.
بسبب هذه الخصائص آنفة الذكر مجتمعة اعتبر النبات ذي فوائد علاجية للوقاية من جميع تلك الأمراض الشائعة المشار إليها وأصبح تقليدا منزليا باقتنائه واستعماله.
الاستعمالات الطبية



زهرة جعدة صفراء​ 
*- أمراض البرد و الزكام.
*- القرحات الهضمية واضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي وآلامه.
*- الجميات بأنواعها.
*- البواسير.
*- ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
*- السكري.
*- الإسهالات.
*- التهابات المفاصل و الروماتيزم.
*- التوتر النفسي والنرفزة العصبية.
*- التهابات االفم وقرحاته وآلام الأسنان.
*- السعال و الربو.
*- لمعالجة العقم عند النساء وتنشيط الخصوبة.
*- لمعالجة الديدان المعوية المختلفة.
الجرعات الموصى بها
بالإضافة لما تم الإشارة إليه من طرق استعمال النبات ومستحضراته أعلاه في فقرة الاستخدام التقليدي، فإنه يمكن صنع شاي الجعدة بإضافة نصف إلى 1 ملعقة شاي (2.5 – 5 جرام) من العشبة إلى 250 ملليتر (كوب واحد) من الماء المغلي مع غمرها لمدة 10 إلى 15 دقيقة. وقد أوصى عدة أطباء بشراب ثلاثة أكواب أو كاسات كل يوم من شاى اللجعدة.
كما يمكن استخدام الصبغة بمقدار من 10-15 قطرة في الماء، ويتم تناولها قبل 10 إلى 15 دقيقة من الوجبة. ومن أجل تخفيض السكر تؤخذ بعد الوجبات، وأي من المستحضرين يجب أن لايستخدم لأكثر من 4 أسابيع متواصلة.
الآثار الجانبية والمحاذير
يندرج نبات الجعدة في قائمة إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكيه FDA للأعشاب آمنة الاستعمال. بالنسبة للبالغين، باستثناء الحوامل أو المرضعات ، يعتبر نبات الجعدة آمناً لهم إذا استعمل بالجرعات الموصى بها بالضبط . استشر طبيبك قبل تناول الجرعات العلاجية من العشبة. إذا سبب لك تناول العشب اضطرابا بسيطا ، مثل اضطراب المعدة أو الأسهال، فعليك بتقليل الجرعة أو الامتناع عن تناوله نهائيا . أخبر طبيبك إذا شعرت بأي أعراض جانبية ، أو إذا لم تتحسن الأعراض _التي من أجلها استعملت العشب _ بصورة واضحة خلا ل أسبوعين.
موانع الاستعمال
يفضل عدم استخدامه عند الحامل والمرضع وعند من يعالجون بأدوية السكري إلا بعد المراقبة اللصيقة واستشارة الطبيب.​




*لسان الطير تعالج الخفقان والاسهالات المتنوعة والسيلان*​



*لسان الطير*
*

*
*شجرة لسان الطير*​



Tree of Heaven , Paradise Tree
Ailanthus Glandulosa
تصنيف علمي
المملكة : النبات
التقسيم : نباتات مزهرة
فئة : ثنائيات الفلقة
الترتيب : Sapindales
الأسرة : Simaroubaceae
جنس : الإيلنطس Ailanthus
الأنواع : Ailanthus altissima
الاسم العلمي
Ailanthus altissima



أزهار شجرة لسان الطير المؤنثة​ 
المرادفات
لسان الطير، شجرة الجنة (الفردوس)، شجرة السماء. سمّاق الصين، ورنيش اليابان.
الوصف
شجرة لسان الطير سريعة النمو متساقطة الأوراق شتاءً، تنتمي للعائلة أو الفصيلة السيماروبية، تصل بارتفاعها 20-30-متراً أوراقها متبادلة ريشيه فردية كبيرة يصل طولها
50-60 سم ذات وريقات عديدة ( 13-25وريقة ) مسننة الحافة قليلاً وأزهارها وحيدة الجنس صغيرة الحجم مجتمعة في عناقيد كبيرة طرفية متدلية وللمذكر منها رائحة كريهة
نوعا ما أما ثمارها فهي متطاولة منضغطة ومجنحة.
ويوجد نوع آخر من لسان الطير يسمى A.Vilmoriniana تنمو أشجاره لارتفاع لا يتجاوز الـ 15 مترا ً ذو أوراق اكبر حجما ً ووريقات أكثر عددا ً وذات أسنان بالقرب من
قاعدتها.



أزهار شجرة لسان الطير المذكرة​ 
البيئة والإنتشار
الهند والصين وتزرع في كثير من البلدان العربية لأغراض الزينة أساسا وكذلك في أوروبا وأمريكا.
تعتبر هذه الشجرة من الأشجار القليلة التي تتحمل مختلف الظروف والأجواء وتقاوم دخان المدن وغبارها وحرارة الجو وبرودته ومختلف الظروف المناخية.
الأجزاء المستعملة
يستعمل اللحاء الداخلي (القلف) الذي ينزع شتاء عن الجذوع والأغصان والجذور.
التكاثر
تتكاثر هذه الأشجار بالعقل أو الفسائل التي تخرج بجانبها أو بواسطة البذور التي تزرع إما بعد نضجها مباشرة أو تنضد للربيع
ويتكاثر كما النوع السابق .
التركيب الكيميائي ​





ثمار شجرة لسان الطير​




تحتوي المستحضرات المستخدمة للأغراض الطبية على ليجينين و وكلوروفيل ومواد ملونة صفراء ومواد جيلاتينية تدعى بالبكتين وكواسين راتنج كريه الرائحة وكمية ضئيلة من
زيت فولاتيل ومواد نيتروجينية و شحمية وأملاحا عديدة، وكذلك النشاء و التانين وألبومين ومواد صمغية وسكريات متنوعة وأوليوريزين وبوتاس وحمض الفوسفور وحديد وكالسيوم
وحمض الليمون ومغنيزيوم.
الاستعمالات البيئية والتجارية
تستعمل هذه النباتات كأشجار زينة و منظفة للبيئة في الحدائق والشوارع كما تزرع في الحدائق المنزلية الكبيرة، وخشبها ذو ميزة هامة وهي سرعة وسهولة صبغه الذي يظهر
فيه بلون حريري لامع حيث يستخدم هذا الخشب لكثير من الأعمال النجارية وكذلك لتصنيع الفحم.
الخصائص الطبية والاستعمالات
لمواد مستحضراتها خصائص مضادة للتقلصات و المغص ومهدئة قلبية ومنشطة وطاردة للديدان وقد لوحظت هذه اآثار عند استعمالها من قبل العالم Hetet على الكلاب .
الرزين أو الراتنج الذي تحتويه له خصائص مسهلة ومنظفة للأمعاء و فعل طارد للديدان، وفي الصين يشيع استعمالها كعقاقير مضادة للديزنتاريا (الزحار) ومختلف الشكاوي
المعوية السفلية منها خاصة.
استعمال جرعات صغيرة من مركبات أوليوريزين يتمتع بنفس الخصائص المذكورة وتتفوق على استعمال لحاء الشجرة بحد ذاته.
استعمال أبخرة مستحضراتها يترك عند الإنسان إحساسا شديدا بالإعياء وذلك يعود للبلسميات المتواجدة في اللحاء، بينما استعمال مسحوق خلاصات اللحاء (القلف) له فعل مثير
للغثيان، ويستعمل بنجاح لمكافحة الإسهال و الزنطاريا ومختلف أنواع العدوى الجنسية وخاصة السيلان والسيلان الأبيض gonorrhoea, leucorrhoea، وهبوط الشرج وكذلك لمعالجة و طرد الديدان الشريطية.
الاستعمالات الطبية
*-التسرع القلبي و الخفقان.
*-حالات تسرع التنفس وفرط التهوية الهيستريائة.
*-حالات الاسهال المختلفة والديزنتاريا.
*-حلات الحمى والملاريا.
*-لمعالجة وطرد الديدان.
*-عدوى السيلان والفطريات البيض.
*- هبوط الشرج عند المتقدمين بالسن.
*- بعض حالات الصرع.
الجرعات 



لحاء شجرة لسان الطير​




من 7-20 قمحة (القمحة تعادل 65 مللي غرام)، ومن الصبغات 5-60 نقطة مرتان إلى أربع مرات يوميا.
من المنقوع يستعمل ملعقة شاي صغيرة مساء و صباحا تستعمل باردة، لتحضيرها يؤخذ 50 غرام من لحاء الجذور وينقع لوقت قصير في 75 ملليليتر من الماء (ثلاثة أرباع كأس
ماء صغير) الحار ثم يصفى ويشرب بالجرعة الموصوفة.
يمكن أن يعطى منقوع مستحضراتها مع عصير أو شراب زهر اللسمون المحلّى لتخفيف الأثر المر ولمعالجة مختلف أنواع الأسقام ويمكن أن تسبب بذلك إقياء و ارتخاء عاما وهنا
يستفاد من فعهلها المقيء للتخلص من ابتلاع بعض المواد الضارة خطأ أو عمدا، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه بالرغم من هذه الخصائص، فإن مستحضراتها غير سامة بالطريق الهضمي.
تستعمل صبغاتها امحضرة من الجذور لتهدئة الخفقان القلبي ولمعالجة الصرع و الربو.
تأثيراتها المضادة للملاريا مشابهة لتلك الت تتمتع بها شجرة الكينا المعروفة.
مجددا يجب التنويه إلى أن القول بتأثيرات راتنجها المسهلة غير أكيدة ومثار جدل بالرغم من البعض يجزم بعد إحداثها للإسهال.​


الآثار الجانبية والمحاذير
تسبب الجرعات الزائدة دوارا وصداعا شديدين وألما في أسفل الظهر و الأطراف مع إعياء و تنميلا وخدرا واضحين، كما تسبب بطئا شديدا بعدد ضربات القلب و التنفس وضعفا
عاما وتعرقا باردا ورجفانا وقشعريرة، وكذلك الأمر يمكن أن ينتهي الأمر بالموت بسبب شلها (تثبيطها) لمراكز التنفس الحيوية وهذه الآثار مشابهة لتأثيرات مادة التبغ
المعروفة، وتزيد وتؤازر مادتا كوازيا وجينتيان quassia and gentian تأثيراتها تلك، وعليه يجب عدم تناولها مع الحديد أو مركبات الرصاص أو المواد المحتوية عليهما.
موانع الاستعمال
الحوامل و المرضعات والأطفال تحت 12 سنة.
المعالجين بالديجوكسين و حاصرات الودي بيتا.
الذين يعانون من توقف التنفس في أثناء النوم.
للديدان لكنه نبات سام مؤذ للمحاصيل الزراعية​




*خرم الحنطة*​


*جيتاكو *
*

*
*نبات خرم الحنطة*​



corncockles
Agrostemma githago
تصنيف علمي
المملكة : النبات
التقسيم : نباتات مزهرة
فئة : Mangnoliopsida
الترتيب : Caryophyllales
الأسرة : Caryophyllaceae
جنس : Agrostemma
ل.
الأنواع
عدة ، بما في ذلك :
Agrostemma githago
Agrostemma gracile Agrostemma brachyloba
المرادفات​ 
ساق نبات



خرم الحنطة​


جيتاكو، خرم الحنطة، ذرة الصدف، سراج قطرب.
الوصف
نبات عشبي حولي ينتمي للفصيلة القرنفلية Caryophyllaceae، له تفرعات ثنائية يتراوح طوله بين 50- 80سم، يحمل أوراقا شريطية مستقيمة مستدقة الطرف طولها حوالي 5-80سم بسيطة يعطي في قممه أزهارا حمراء قرنفلية إلى حمراء وردية، تثمر في نهايات الربيع وأواسط الصيف لتعطي بذورا خشنة كلوية الشكل مقاسها 3-5 مم.
الإنتشار
حوض المتوسط وأوربا ويتركز أساسا في دول شرق المتوسط والكثير من البلدان العربية.
الأجزاء المستخدمة
الأوراق و البذور وكلاهما يحتوي موادا صابونية سامة.
المحتويات الكيماوية



أوراق نبات خرم الحنطة​


مواد شبه قلوية تدعى الصابونين تشمل أساسا على مادة الجيتاجين.
الخصائص الدوائية والحيوية
تعتبر الأوراق و البذور سامة و تحتوي على مواد شبه قلوية صابونية، وبالرغم من أن تلك المواد لاتمتص إلا بنسب ضئيلة جدا من النبوب الهضمي البشري وتمر منه من دون أذى يذكر، إلا أنه يجب توخي جانب الحذر منه، وهذه المواد شديدة المرارة وهي تتواجد في كثير من المواد العشبية البقولية كالفول والترمس، ويمكن التخلص منها بسهولة عن طريق نقع البذور وغسلها بالماء الكثير وكذلك غسل مساحيقها (طحينها) بالماء الجاري. وكذلك تتخرب تلك المواد بالحرارة في أثناء الطهي ويفضل عندئذ رمي ماء الغلي لمرة واحدة حيث يتم بذلك التخلص من النسبة العظمى لتلك المواد الضارة.
بالرغم من ذلك لاينصح بتناول كميات كبيرة من تلك النباتات و بذورها المحتوية على مواد الصابونين، ورغم سميتها الضئيلة والمحدودة للإنسان، إلا أنها تعتبر شديدة السمية للأسماك ويستعملها الإنسان في تسمسم الطعم المستخدم لصيدها وتتخرب عند تحضير الأسماك بالقلي و الشوي وما إلى ذلك من طرق طهي حرارية.
الاستعمالات العلاجية
بناء على التنويه أعلاه، فإن أي استخدام لتلك العشبة أو مكوناتها يتم بشكل كامل على أساس مسؤولية شخصية محضة، ولانتحمل أية مسؤولية عن إسائة الاستخدام، والحالات المستخدمة فيها هي:



زهرة نبات خرم الحنطة​


مدر للبول.
مقشع.
مرقئ
طارد للديدان
فالبذور تحتوي مواد مساعدة على زيادة الطرح البولي وتساعد في إذابة وطرد البلغم وكذلك طرد الديان البطنية، وتستخدم لتلك الغايات كميات ضئيلة من مستحضراته.
كما استعمل النبات ومكوناته في العلاج التقليدي للسرطان و الثآليل.
مهما يكن لايستعمل النبات حاليا في الطب البديل، بالرغم من كونه فعالا في علاج الإستسقاء و احتباس السوائل و اليرقان.
خصائصه المرقئة والمضادة للنزيف تكمن في مكونات البذور أيضا كما أنه فعال في علاج التهابات السبيل الهضمي و وبعض أنواع الشلل.
آثار جانبية ومحاذير



بذور نبات خرم الحنطة​


تناول مكونات انبات قد تسبب الدوار و وهط (هبوط) الجهاز التنفسي والإقياء والإسهال وإفراز لعاب غزير عند تناولها بكميات كبيرة وقد تنتهي بالشلل والإغماء ومن ثم الموت.
تكمن خطورة النبات في مرافقته لمحاصيل هامة مثل الذرة والقمح والشعير واختلاط بذوره مع بذور وأوراق تلك المحاصيل وبالتالي خطورة سميته على الإنسان والحيوان. حيث تناول تلك المواد رغم محدودية سميتها للإنسان وتخربها بالحرارة بقاء سميتها للحيوان والإنسان عند تناولها طرية.​


النجيل الزاحف يعالج ضعف تدفق البول والحصيات الكلوية​




*نجيل *
*

*
*النيجل الزاحف*​




Couch Grass
Agropyron repens
التصنيف العلمي
النطاق حقيقيات النوى
المملكة النباتات
الشعبة مستورات البذور
الطائفة أحاديات الفلقة
الرتبة القبئيات
الفصيلة النجيلية
الجنس شعير الرمال
الاسم العلمي
لينيوس Agropyron repens أو Elymus repens أو Agropyron repens أو Elytrigia repens
المرادفات



عقد ساق النجيل الزاحف​


شعير الرمال الزاحف، نجيل، نيلج، عكرش ، فيل ، نجير زاحف ، نجم، قزوف وإنجيل.
مقدمة
النجيل نبات عشبي متطفل ومعمر يعيش طويلاً ويتواجد طيلة فصول السنة لهذا يسهل الحصول عليه غضاً ومجفف فأن النجيل يتكاثر بالبذور و بالجذامير، وللنبات خطورته على
الزراعة كنبات متطفل ،وبالمقابل له فائدته في الطب لكثرة تواجده وخصائصه المبينة أدناه، و يوجد في الطبيعة حوالي مائة صنف من أصناف النجيل.
الوصف النباتي
نبات عشبي معمر قوي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 80سم ، له جذمور(Rhizome ) طويل زاحف يحمل باقة من السيقان الجوفاء لها عقد واضحة .الأوراق دقيقة ضيقة ذات لون أخضر فاتح.عبارة
عن سنابل قاسية طويلة تحمل أزهاراً خضراء تقع في نهاية الساق ،والثمار عبارة عن حبوب أحادية البذرة.مما يعطي بساطًا كثيفًا ناعمًا من العشب الأخضر.
يصل طول النبات إلى متر واحد وأوراقه شريطية اسطوانية. يتميز بطول الراجبات الجذمورية وشكل طرفها المدبب. ينمو النبات بسرعة كبيرة وخاصة في البيئات الرطبة.
الإنتشار



أزهار النجيل الزاحف​


الموطن الأصلي للنبات، أوروبا والأمريكيتين وشمالي آسيا واستراليا وشمال أفريقيا والسعودبة و بعض الدول الأوروبية.
وقت ازهار النبات
يزهر النجيل في آيار وتنضج الثمار في تموز/يوليو وآب/أغسطس.
الأجزاء المستخدمة​


الجذمور والجذور المتفرعة و البذور.
المحتويات الكيميائية
يحتوي النجيل الزاحف على متعددات السكريد مثل الترتيسين وزيت طيار وأهم مركب في هذا الزيت أغروبيرين. كما يحتوي على مواد هلامية وترتيسين Triticin وهو عبارة عن
Polyfructosan ، وهي مواد شبيهة بالإنيولين، بنسبة 5% من وزن النبات، وأيضاً حمض الساليسيليك.
خواص النبات



ريزومات النجيل​


مدر لطيف وفعال للبول ومطرَ يستخدم في الغالب لعدوى السبيل البولي و علاج لمرض حصى الكلى ويعالج البروستات المتضخمة والتهاب علاج القروح الهضمية ملطف و يحسن عمليات
الإطراح الكلوي والإطراح المعوي و خافض للكولسترول الدموي ، ينقي الجسم من الانتان و يحسن الاستقلاب و مرقئ أي قاطع للأنزفةو مفيد في علاج اليرقان وغيره من شكاوي الكبد.
الاستعمال التقليدي
استعمل النبات تقليديا في الطب الشعبي لعلاج الهابات المثانة وحصياتها وكملين ومدر للبول وكعلاج لليرقان واضطرابات الصفراء، واستعمل مغلي النبات كشراب منشط صيفا
وومعرّق ولطرد الحميات المختلفة.
كما استعمل مغلي بذوره لعلاج حالت الطفح الجلدي المزمنة و لتجفيف الرطوبة الجلدية و لتسكين المغص الكلوي و طارد للرياح والاستسقاء (الوذمات المعممة).
نصح العالم دسقورديس (40-90 ميلادية) وبلينوس (23-79 ميلادية) باستعمال جذامير النجيل الزاحفة لضعف تدفق البول ولعلاج الحصوات الكلوية.
الاستعمالات الطبية
- علاج التهاب الحنجرة (الوصفة) : يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من جذمورالنبات المسحوق ويضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة 5دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدلثلاث مرات في اليوم.
- علاج البروستات المتضخمة والتهاب البروستات (الوصفة) : مغلي النبات الذي يؤخذ على عدة أشهر .
- علاج القروح الهضمية (الوصفة) : تستخدم بذور النجيل الزاحف المسخَنة كمادة ساخنة ورطبة توضع على البطن وتستمر لمدة شهر.
- مفيد في علاج اليرقان وغيره من شكاوي الكبد (الوصفة) :عصير النجيل الزاحف.
الإستعمالات الأخرى



ثمار النجيل​


يستعمل بشكل أصبغة و سائل تغذية للنباتات الأخرى و لتماسك التربة.
حيث يعتبر منقوع كامل النبات سائل تغذية غنية بالعناصر المغذية للنباتات الأخرى، وبما أن للنبات جذور زاحفة ممتدة فهو بذلك يساعد على تماسك التربة حيث يزرع على
الكثبان الرملية بجوارؤ الشواطئ لمنع انجرافها.
كذلك يستخرج من جذور النبات صباغ رمادي مميز بلونه.
البحوث والدراسات
أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن النجيل يعالج التهاب الحنجرة و البروستات المتضخمة والتهاب البروستات و علاج القروح الهضمية و مفيد في علاج اليرقان وغيره من شكاوي الكبد.​


السيسال طلائع ستيروئيدية وموانع حمل ومضادات ورمية ومحاذير عديدة​




*سيسال أو سيزال *
*

*
*نبات السيسال*​




rigida
Agave
Agave Sisalana
تصنيف علمي
المملكة : النبات
التقسيم : نباتات مزهرة
صف : Liliopsida
تحت صف : الزنبقيات
الرتبة : Asparagales
الأسرة : Agavaceae
جنس : الأغاف
الأنواع : أ. sisalana
الاسم العلمي
Agave sisalana Perrine
المرادفات
صبارة، آجاف، آغاف، سيزال أو سيسال.
مقدمة ووصف



زراعة السيسال​




تستعمل كلمة السيزال للتعبير عن عدد من نباتات الفصيلة الصبارية التي تستخرج الألياف من أوراقها والموطن الأصلي هو دول الكاريبي ومنها إلى أنحاء العالم وينمو
النبات في المناطق الرطبة الحارة.
نبات له جذع غليظ وقصير مع هالة كبيرة من الأوراق السميكة شكل المقطع العرضي للورقة مقعر وهي مكونة من عدة طبقات : البشرة الخارجية ,والقشرة , والأنسجة النباتية.
وتتوضع الألياف حول أوعية الورقة على شكل منجلي . يُصنّع فور قطع الأوراق وتجفف وتفصل الألياف والشعيرات من المواد اللاصقة ثم تجفف بعد غسيلها ومعالجتها بشكل جيد
بالمواد الكيميائية .طول الليف يتراوح بين 100-125 سم.
الإنتشار
في دول الكاريبي وأمريكا الوسطى والمكسيك وتزرع حاليا في كثير من الدول العربية وحول العالم.
المكونات الكيميائية ​


تحتوي الأوراق الطازجة على:
1- البروتين 6.3 % .
2- الألياف 15.5 %.
3- الرماد 7.5 %.
4- الدهون 1.47 %.
5- الكربوهيدرات 57.32 %.
كما تحتوي اوراق السيسال على العصارة التي تحتوي على مواد صابوجينية (Sapogenins) ومركبات صابوجينية استيروليدية (Steroidal sapogenins) والمواد الصابوجينية في النوع الأمريكي هي تيجو جنين (Tigogenin) وهيكوجنين (Hecogenin) ولا تحتوي على المركبات الصابوجينية الاستيرولية بينما السيسال يحتوي على المواد السابقة بجانب نيوتيجوجنين (Ne-Tigogenin) وسيسالو جنين (Sisalogenin) وجلوريو جينين (Gloriogenin) وجنتروجينين (Gentrogenin)، والياموجينين (Yamogenin) ودايو سجنين (Diosgnin)
وتختلف كمية المواد الفعالة في عصارة اوراق نبات السيسال العادي والسيسال الأمريكي تبعاً للنوع والصنف ويحتوي السيسال الأمريكي فيتامينات أ، ب1، ج ، د، ك.
وكلا النوعين السيسال و السيسال الأميركي يحتوي على مواد أنوردين وداينوردين Anordin and dinordin ولهل تأثيرات معقمة ومانعة للخصوبة والحمل.
الاستعمالات التجارية
تعتبر الألياف التى تستخرج من أوراق السيسال من ضمن الالياف المتينة جداً Hard Fiber ، وهى تستعمل فى صناعة الحبال للأعمال البحرية خاصة، ويشكل إنتاج تنزانيا وكينيا
نصف إنتاج العالم تقريباً تليها أندونسيا والبرازيل ، ولا تقتصر الإستفادة من الياف السيسال فى صناعة الحقائب والسجاجيد والمشايات والدواسات وصناعة الأكياس – كما يستخدم عصير الأوراق فى إستخراج الكورتيزون الطبى بالإضافة الى إستخراج الشموع وهى من النوع الجاف ذات درجة إنصهار عالية والبقايا الجافة من الألياف الناتجة من عملية التمشيط تستخدم فى صناعة بكتات الصوديوم Sodium Pectacte وصناعة الورق ويمكن إستخراج غاز الميثان من تخمر البقايا الطازجة وتستعمل بقايا الأوراق فى صناعة الكحول وحمض الأوكساليك والناتج من بقايا الأوراق فى التسميد. كما تستخدم اوراق السيسال الصغيرة كعلف للحيوانات بعد خلطها بالشعير أو بقايا عصير الزيتون.
الخصائص الطبية 



شماريخ زهر السيسال​





1- تأثيرات مقلدة أو شبيهة بالستيروئيدية
طلائع الهرمونات الستيروئيدية المستخلصة من أوراق النبات والتي تشكل نواة بناء الكورتيزون لها نفس خصائص الكورتيزون، كما تم استخلاص مواد صابونية ستيروئيدية حديثا
تعرف باسم 3بيتا بيتا 255 سبايروستان 3 يلو بيتا دي غلوكوبيرانوزيل 1-2 بيتا (3beta,beta,25S)-spirostan-3-ylO-beta-D-glucopyranosyl-(1 –> 2)-beta لها خصائص
مماثلة.
2- خصائص مضادة للبكتيريا
من خلال تقصي قام به كاسو وآخرون حول استعمال فرشاة أسنان طبيعية من مواد النبات تستعمل في أثيوبيا تبين أن لها خصائص مضادة للميكروبات وخاصة العنقوديات المذهبة
وعصيات باسيلوس سيريوس Staphylococcus aureus and Bacillus cereus، وبتراكيز منخفضة بمقدار 500 ميكروغرام/مل، وهي واسعة الانتشار في الطب الشعبي في أفريقيا
وأمريكا اللاتينية بالإضافة للطب اللاتيني ماقبل الإسباني الذي جاء به أطباء من أصل أسباني من مستعمراتهم البعيدة ولاحظوا دورها الفعال في علاج تقيح الجروح بأنواعها
وخاصة المسببة بالمكورات العنقودية المذهبة.
3- خصائص مضادة للاتهابات التحسسية والمفصلية
وجد أن استخدام مستحضراتها عن طريق الفم بجرعة 300-500 مغ/كغ وبجرعة موضعية 2-5 مغ تطبق على آذان الفئران كانت لها قدرة على علاج وتخفيف الوذمة بنسبة 50% مقارنة
مع فئة المقارنة أو الشاهد control group.
4- مضادة لللأورام
تم استخلاص مواد لها خصائص مضادة لنمو الخلايا الورمية ومازالت تحتاج للمزيد من الدراسة والدلائل.
5- لها خصائص سمية خلوية
وهذه بدورها تتبع الخصائص المضادة للأورام وماتزال تخضع للمزيد من الدراسات والتجارب.
6- خصائص معقمة ومانعة للحمل
وجد أن محتواها من مادتي الأنوردين والدينوردين المشار إليهما أعلاه، بالإضافة للمشتقات الستيروئيدية التي تحتويها كلا النباتين السيسال و السيسال الأميركي، لهما
خصائص معقمة ومانعة للحمل وتم اثبات ذلك من قبل علماء سويديين وأميركيين، وهذه المواد لها قدرة كبيرة على التحكم بمنع الحمل ولها تأثيرات مديدة إذ تكفي أخذ جرعة
واحدة من مستحضراتها مرة واحدة أو مرتين شهريا مقارنة مع الجرعات التقليدية لموانع الحمل الهرمونية الأخرى التي تؤخذ 21 يوما شهريا.
الاستعمالات العلاجية 



ألياف السيسال المعدة للتجارة​




*- نواة أولية للهرمونات الستيروئيدية وموانع الحمل المديدة
*- النقرس و التهابات المفاصل والروماتيزم
*- ملين ملطف للأمعاء
*- مساعدة على التئام الجروح بخصائصها المضادة للبكتيريا
*- تساعد في الوقاية من الأسقربوط.
المحاذير وموانع الاستعمال
يحظر على المصابين بالسكري و وارتفاع الضغط أو المعالجين بأدويتها، استعمال مستحضرات النبات إلا تحت الإشراف الطبي اللصيق وعند الضرورة القصوى.
يمنع على من ترغب بالحمل و الحامل و الطفال ومن هم في طور النمو استعمالها تحت أي ظروف إلا بعد المشورة الصحية.​ 
http://barhoumadel.wordpress.com/​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

موسوعة قيمة ومفيدة تشكري عزيزتي على جهدك الواااضح 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
سلام


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووووعة يا اني

مشكووووووورة على مواضيعك الباهرة

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> موسوعة قيمة ومفيدة تشكري عزيزتي على جهدك الواااضح
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> سلام


شكراااا" جزيلا" لمرورك الغالي وربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

يا موسوعاتك

شكرا انى بل

على المعلومات  الحلوة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااااااااا انى على المعلومات والمجهود
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووعة يا اني
> 
> مشكووووووورة على مواضيعك الباهرة
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


 
ربنا يباركك ومشكووووور لتشجيعك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا موسوعاتك​
> 
> شكرا انى بل​
> على المعلومات الحلوة​
> ...


 
ميرسي حبيبتي الغالية وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

*طرح قيّم رغبت في إطلاعكم عليه .. وأتمنى لكم الفائدة والأستفادة*​ 


*.*
*.*
*.*​ 



*الرقروق*
*نبات ربيعي معمر مشابه للعرفج الصغير ينبت في الأراضي الصلبة والسهول، *
*أوراقة صغيرة مستطيلة شبة دائرية ويرتفع إلى قرابة 40 سم ويصل قطرة إلى 40 سم وهو من الأعشاب المصاحبة لفطر الكمأة ( الفقع ).*​ 


*



*​ 


*القليقلان*
*نبات ربيعي موسمي حار ينبت في السهول والأراضي الصلبة، له سنبلة مثمرة ترتفع إلى قرابة 20 سم وأوراقه شبة دائرية مشرفة في أسفلها وبذورها داخل جراب دائري*​ 


*



*​ 


*الصفّار*
*نبات ربيعي حار ينبت في الأراضي الرملية والمسايل، شبيه بالحواء والبقيراء ويرتفع*
*إلى قرابة 35 سم للفروع التي تحمل الأزهار وهو كثيف والأزهار صفراء صغيرة وأوراقه منفرشة قطرها 20 سم تقريبا*​ 


*



*​ 


*النفل*
*نبات ربيعي منفرش ينبت بكثرة في الفياض والسهول ويتكاثر بالبذور ليشكل غطاءا أرضيا، وجذوره سطحية طوله 15 سم تقريبا، والأوراق على شكل نصف دائري مائلة للداخل وأزهاره صفراء صغيرة جدا يصل حجمها إلى قرابة 30 سم مكونة شبة دائرة، ويعتبر حالي الطعم وله رائحة ذكية يشبه البختري كثيرا.*​ 


*



*​ 


*ونظرا لرائحته الجميلة جدا والفواحة تغنى به كثير من الشعراء في قصائدهم المتنوعة*
*يقول بصري الوضيحي:*
*ريحته لا زفرة ولا هـي مصنّـة***ريح النفل في مطمطمات الفياضي *
*وقال سليمان الهويدي:*
*وأحب الهوى لاهب من خايعٍ ممطور***وريح النفل حيث النفل طيّب الخنـه *
*الخزاما*
*نبات ربيعي واسع الانتشار ينبت في الأراضي الرملية والسهول طوله 30 سم تقريبا، *
*وسيقانه تنفرش في كل اتجاه وتشكل دائرة قطرها أكثر 40 سم والأوراق شبة دائرية متقابلة وأزهارها على شكل نصف دائرة ولونها بنفسجي أو أحمر زاهي جميل وله رائحة ذكية جدا، والنبات طعمه حار .*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*ونظرا لرائحته الجميلة جدا والفواحة تغنى به كثير من الشعراء في قصائدهم المتنوعة*
*يقول الطرماح بن حكيم الطائي:*
*أصاح الأهل من سبيل إلى نجـد***وريح الخزاما غضة من ثرى جعد *
*وقال الشيخ راكان بن حثلين:*
*واهني من نسنس على رأسه الهواء***أو تنشّق من عود الخزاما فنودهـا *
*وقال مجري بن قرانيس البقمي:*
*زين نبت الوسم والنوّار زينه***فيه من ريح الخزاما ريح فني *
*وقال نمر بن عدوان:*
*جعل البختري والنفل والخزاماينبت على قبرٍ هو فيه مدفون*
*المرار *
*نبات ربيعي طعمه مر ينبت في الأراضي الرملية والمسايل وفي معظم الوديان.*
*نبتة صغيرة نسبيا أوراقها منفرشة وتتفرع من القاعدة وزهورها كبيرة بالنسبة لحجم النبتة صفراء اللون ورائحتها غير مرغوبة ويأكل أهل البادية أوراقها كبديل عن الخس والنبتة ككل مأكولة من قبل الحيوانات*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*يقول محسن بن علي السبيعي:*
*كن الخزاما في طـوارف فياضـه***لون الزوالي صوفها مع حريرهـا *
*صفارها ومرارها مـع عضيدهـا***شيء يشوق النفس ويعجب نظيرها *
*الربلة *
*نبات ربيعي حالي الطعم له سنبلة وينبت في الأراضي الرملية والسهول*
*أوراقه رمحية طويلة تنبت من القاعدة وأزهارة ترتفع إلى أعلى بقدر 15 سم وتؤكل أوراقه*
*الجزء المستعمل : الأوراق والسنابل.*
*الاستعمال : مسكن لتهيج القولون إذا نقع بماء ساخن لمدة 15 دقيقة وشرب منة كأسان في اليوم.*​ 


*



نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة



*​ 


*



*​ 


*النصي أو الشتيل*
*وفي بداية ظهوره يسمى (الشتيل) وبعد أن يكبر يطلق عليه نصي، نبات صيفي ينبت في السهول والأراضي الرملية (النفود) ويرتفع إلى قرابة المتر وأوراقه كثيفة وطويلة وخفيفة، وسنابله في أعلى السيقان بجانب بعضها تنبت من القاعدة، وحجم السنبلة صغيرة وقصيرة شعرية.*​ 


*



*​ 


*الكحل*
*نبات ربيعي ينبت في السهول وله وردة صفراء ويرتفع إلى أكثر 25 سم لونه أخضر فاقع وأوراقه رمحية طويلة متقابلة سفلية على الساق وفي الأعلى وتأتي الأزهار وهي صغيرة صفراء اللون ثلاثية بجانب بعضها. *​ 


*



*​ 


*الكحيل*
*نبات ربيعي ينبت في السهول له وردة بنفسجية والأوراق وزهورها ترتفع إلي قرابة 20 سم تقريبا والأوراق مستطيلة دائرية في أخرها لونها اخضر مشهب تغطيها طبقة زغبية شبة صلبة (إبري) وزهورها بنفسجية صغيرة قائمة.*​ 


*



*​ 


*يقول سمير بن الصليهم الهرشاني:*
*وزاف الربيع ونبت عشب الدهاكيل***والحزم جـاء لقليقلانـه تمريـاع *
*عشبٍ مخلّط فيه نـوّار وكحيـل***امهضـبٍ كنّـه بساتـيـن زرّاع *
*الحوى*
*نبات ربيعي حالي الطعم ينبت في الأراضي الرملية والسهول،*
*متفرع الأوراق على شكل نجمة وأزهاره تتفرع من وسطها وله وردة صفراء، وهي لذيذة الطعم وتوضع مع السلطة*​ 
تابــــع​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

*



*​ 


*الحوذان *
*نبات ربيعي حالي الطعم ينبت في الأراضي الرملية والسهول، منفرش وترتفع أزهاره إلى قرابة 15 سم أوراقه مليئة بالشعيرات الصغيرة وأزهاره مفردة وكبيرة الحجم بالنسبة للنبتة ورائحته غير مقبولة، تأكله الحيوانات مأكولة من قبل وأما الانسان فيأكل الأوراق فقط .*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*العوسج أو العوشز أو الغردق *
*شجيرة برية شوكية واسعة الانتشار دائمة الخضرة طولها من 1 - 3 متر تنمو في الأتربة الصخرية والسلتية وتتحمل الملوحة بدرجة معتدلة، وجذورها وتدية عميقة سريعة النمو، ولها أزهار طويلة ومعنقة وفي الربيع تثمر حبات صغيرة حمراء اللون حلوة المذاق تحبها الطيور وتسمى (المصع) ويقول المثل (توبة العصفور عن جني المصع) *
*وتمتاز هذه الشجيرة بتحملها الجفاف والصقيع وارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وهي تتكاثر بالبذور المتجمعة في الخريف، وتتم زراعتها في أوائل الربيع، وهي تصلح للحدائق بدرجة ممتازة كأسيجة ومصدات للرياح، وترعاها الحيوانات .*
*ويذكر أنة الغذاء المفضل لدي الحباري وهو شجر الغرقد أو شجر اليهود والذين يحرصون الآن على الإكثار من استنباته لما ورد أنة في آخر الزمان يتكلم الحجر والشجر فيقول يامسلم ياعبدالله تعال خلفي يهودي فقتلة إلا شجرة الغرقد. *
*الجزء المستعمل : الساق.*
*الاستعمال : يستعمل ساقها كمدر للبول وضد الإسهال ومقويا عاما .*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*.*
*.*
*.*​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

هذه الصورة حصل عليها أحد الزملاء من منطقة الباحة وتحديداً من تهامة جبل شدا الأسفل انظروا وقولوا ما أعظمك يارب






​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

شوف من اين تاتيك المكسرات

البندق
















الجوز 


















اللوز 
















الكستناء















الفستق
















الكاجو















​​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات رااائعه

الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدااااااااا​*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومعلومات رااائعه​*
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​
> 
> *شكرا جدااااااااا*​


 
ميرسي خالص .....


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

بجد اكثر من تميييز شئ رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ياقمر
تحياتي


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا انى​ 
على المعلومات القيمة​ 
يا موسوعاتك

وخصوصا الشجرة اللى حاطة رجل على رجل دى​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> بجد اكثر من تميييز شئ رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك ياقمر
> تحياتي


 
ميرسي  ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> بجد اكثر من تميييز شئ رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك ياقمر
> تحياتي


 
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا انى​
> 
> على المعلومات القيمة​
> يا موسوعاتك​
> ...


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2010)

*السوسن** هو نبات بصلي مزهر، أعضاءه الادخارية قد تكون بصلة حقيقية 
أو ريزوم، والسوسن المنتشر في سورية هو النوع الريزومي.
**وهو نوع معمر شتوي، أزهاره بشكل قوس قزح بنفسجية أو بيضاء اللون
ذات رائحة خفيفة تبقى متفتحة لفترة متوسطة على النبات الأم، ويمكن أن
تشكل **زهرة **جيدة القطف التجاري حيث تدوم فترة طويلة بعد القطف
عند استخدامها في تنسيق الباقات الزهرية*


[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]








*وهو جنس زهر مشهور من فصيلة السوسنيات تنمو إلى نحو 60 سم تنتهي بزهرة أو عدة زهور جذابة تخرج كل منها من غلف حرشفية يختلف لونها باختلاف النوع فمنها الأبيض والأزرق والبنفسجي والأصفر والأحمر. يتميز نبات
السوسن بأن أوراقه مفصلية الشكل وساقه قوية وبأزهار كبيرة ولامعة اللون.
والسوسن نبات معمر موطنه في القسم الشمالي للكرة الأرضية لكنه ينتشر بشكل
خاص في أوربا وبلاد البحر المتوسط وتعرف بعض أصنافها بجذور الطيب لأنها 
عطرية. ويستخرج من أزهاره زيت عطري، وكذلك من مسحوق أبصالها، ويدخل
الزيت العطري في صناعة الصابون وبعض أنواع مساحيق الوجه.
يوجد من نبات [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]نوعان رئيسيان الأول بري و الأخر يتم زراعته في
الحدائق.

*​*
[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]








يزهر السوسن الريزومي في الربيع أوائل الصيف، أوراقه خضراء عريضة منبسطة قائمة، ويزرع في الحدائق في أماكن نصف ظليلة أو مشمسة ونادراً ما يزرع في أصص.

​
[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]








تستخدم الريزومات [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]وهي ساق أرضية ممتدة تحت الأرض استخداماً طبياً 
لمعالجة السعال وللربو حيث تخلط مع العرقسوس أو اليانسون بشكل مغلي كما 
ويستعمل الريزوم لتعطير مساحيق التجميل كما وأنه يدخل في صناعة معاجين 
الأسنان.

[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]










وتقطف شماريخ النبات بعد النمو الكامل للحامل الزهري وبعد تلون
وحدات الغلاف الزهري وقبل التفتح، تغمس الشماريخ بعد قطفها حتى قواعد 
الحوامل في ماء عميق لعدة ساعات ثم تحزم وتنقل إلى مكان التسويق حيث تبقى
ضمن المزهريات لمدة عشرة أيام إذا اعتني بها.

​
[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]








تقلع أبصال [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]من الأرض خلال طور السكون وبعد جفاف المجموع
الخضري للنبات تنظف الأبصال وتجفف وتخزن في صناديق خشبية تحتوي رمل
جاف حتى يحين موعد الزراعة.
​​*

[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]








*السوسنة السوداء هي احدى انواع نبات [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]المزهر المعروف والذي يعتقد
الكثير انه زهرة ولكنه في الاصل نبات مزهر، فالسوسنة السوداء هي عبارة عن
أحد انواع النباتات المزهرة النادرة في العالم التي تتخذ لونا اسود يميل إلى 
البنفسجي قليلا ، تتواجد في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية أكثر منها في أي مكان آخر 
وتعتبر الزهرة الوطنية للملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وكان في اتخاذها رمزاً وطنياً في 
الأردن للتدليل على مكانة الحياة البرية والتنوع الحيوي الذي يمتاز به الأردن ، 
وتوجد في مواقع عديدة في الأردن منها زوبيا وجبال عجلون ومحمية اليرموك ومنطقة الكورة
ومن المناطق التي تعيش فيها السوسنة السوداء بأنواعها منطقة لواءالكورة
بالاردن.*

[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]







*تستمد الزهرة إسمها من كلمة قوس قزح باللغة الإغريفية, الأمر الذي يعكس
تنوع أصناف الزهرة وإختلاف ألوانها. هناك المئات من الأصناف من السوسن.
من ألوان هذه الزهرة: الزهري والأبيض والبنفسجي والأزرق والأرجواني والأصفر. 
سهلة الزرع ومن النباتات المعمّرة (التي تعيش أكثر من سنتين). 
تنمو وتتكاثر بسرعة, لذلك لا يجب تركها دون إنتباه لأنها ستغزو الحديقة. 
تكون الزهرة متألفة إما من ساق وحيدة أو من عدة تفريعات تنمو على 
ساق رئيسية.*
*ينمو [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]إما من الأبصال أو البذور وإما من القصاصات (الجُذمور). 
يمكن فصل القصاصات بسهولة. تبدو القصاصة كحبة بطاطا طويلة ورفيعة
متصلة بجذر من الأسفل.*
*كيفية الزرع:** إذا أردت زهرة تستطيع أن تنمو في الظروف الصعبة,
فالسوسن هو دوائك المفضل. يحب [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]النمو في جو مشمس كليا,
ولكنه يستطيع أن يتحمل الظل الخفيف. لذلك يجب أن نحرص أن نزرعه في 
مكان مفتوح من حديقتنا, لا أشياء فيه تعيق وصول أشعة الشمس. عند زرع 
الأبصال أو القصاصات, نحفر حفرة في التراب بعمق 15 سنتمتر ثم نضع في
أسفل الحفرة ملعقة صغيرة من السماد الإصطناعي ثم نغرس البصلة أو القصاصة.
بعد ذلك نعيد الكرة في حفرة أخرى. يجب أن تبعد الحفر عن بعضها بمسافة
تتراوح بين 15 إلى 35 سنتمتر.

*​*
**[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]

[/URL]






​​*​*أما التربة فيجب أن تكون جيدة الصرف. لذلك سنحتاج إلى إضافة السماد العضوي
قبل زراعة [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]بأسبوعين لكي نؤمن تربة مثالية للزرع. حالما زرعنا 
الشتلات أو البذور لن نحتاج إلى ريها كثيرا إلا في الفترة الأولى من الزرع. 
أما عندما تكبر وتنضج فتروى فقط في الفصول الأكثر جفافا من السنة. خلال مراحل النمو يجب دعم الشتلات بأسمدة عضوية أو كيماوية. ولكن لا ينصح 
بإضافة الأسمدة التي تحوي على نسبة عالية من النيتروجين
(زبل الطيور مثلا).
**كون [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]من النباتات “الصلبة العود” فإنها قليلا ما تتعرض للأمراض.
إن أكثر مشكلة متعارف عليها يمكن أن تصيب [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t44899.html"]السوسن [/URL]هي تعفّن الجذور,
وذلك ينتج عادة عن خلل في بنية التربة. لذلك يجب أن لا نتوانى عن إضافة 
السماد العضوي بشكل أساسي قبل الزرع ثم إضافته خلال مراحل نمو الشتلات*

​


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

شجرة فاكهة تنبت في البرازيل، 
و تسمى ايضا شجرة العنب البرازيلي، 
الغريب والمميز في هذه الشجرة هو ان ثمارها تنبت على الجذع نفسه و ليس على الاغصان

































































​


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

الزهرة، تعرف في بعض الأحيان بالبراعم أو الورود، هي العضو المسؤول عن عملية التكاثر في النباتات المزهرة. و الزهور قد حظيت كذلك بإعجاب الإنسان على مر العصور، حيث استخدمها بصورة أساسية في تجميل البيئة المحيطة به وكمصدر للغذاء في بعض الأحيان.



شاهد بعض الصور لجمال هذه الزهور سبحان الخالق :

​































































​
​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

تسمى هذه الشجرة التي تنزف دم بشجرة دم التنين وهي من اندر الشجر في العالم التي تنمو في مجموعة صغيرة من الجزر في المحيط الهندي , وهي شجرة جميلة و غريبة تحتوي على عصارة حمراء فعرفت بالشجرة التي تنزف دما , ويُعتقد بأنها تعالج العديد من الأمراض وتقي من السحر ..



شاهد الصور :





































































 

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

شجرة فاكهة تنبت في البرازيل، 
و تسمى ايضا شجرة العنب البرازيلي، 
الغريب والمميز في هذه الشجرة هو ان ثمارها تنبت على الجذع نفسه و ليس على الاغصان​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​


----------

